# Arrows suddenly fly 3+ feet to the right



## sharkat8622 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm a relatively new recurve archer who just got started on the clicker about a month ago. Up until today, I've been able to consistently shoot within the 6 ring, usually better. Today I noticed the occasional arrow (1/10) would be completely outside the group, about 1 foot to the right, and 2 feet high from where I was aiming. Then, without any warning, my arrows started flying with no consistency at all, landing anywhere from 1 to 5 feet right of the bullseye, though usually about 2 feet high. I'm a right handed shooter, so I'm not even sure how it's possible for the arrows to go so far to the right.
My coach couldn't figure out what was causing the huge variations; my form was pretty much the same as before. At times, the arrows seem to be hitting something as they leave the riser, possibly the extended clicker bar (my riser is a SF W&W forged+). 
I've already tried the usual suspects (closing the correct eye, shooting through the clicker, tightening the plunger), but still have no clue what's going on. 
Has anyone seen this problem before? Advice? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Remove the entire clicker and shoot some arrows to see if that was the cause. It would also depend on your arrow rest type as well. Most rests for recurves used have a wire arm and due to the downward force of the arrow can become bent which in turn can cause the vanes to be hitting the bow shelf causing erratic flight. If neither of these are the problem, check your arrows for straightness and if they are good then using a spray foot powder, spray the fletching section of your arrows, let dry then shoot your arrows. If there is any vane contact the powder residue will show where contact is made because some residue will be worn off the contacting area. Most likely it will be the clicker it is hitting. Ed


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

1 out of 10 is a flyer.. mark each shaft. when you find the one thats out always check the spine. lots of flyers look at the coaches eye its a free down load from google .but you gotta know what to look for.you can watch the arrow on the rest frame by frame..something has moved!!!!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good advice above.

Also take a very close look at your limbs. One of them may be gradually failing.

And your riser. They have been known to fail on even the best quality bows.


----------



## sharkat8622 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks to all for advice. I ended up discovering that two of my fletchings had come loose, but the big problem turned out being an issue with my plunger. Loosened it and tightened the lock screws, and suddenly everything started going back to normal again. Just in time too, had a tournament the day after I figured it out


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

sharkat8622 said:


> Thanks to all for advice. I ended up discovering that two of my fletchings had come loose, but the big problem turned out being an issue with my plunger. Loosened it and tightened the lock screws, and suddenly everything started going back to normal again. Just in time too, had a tournament the day after I figured it out


Thanks for the follow up! Glad you worked it out.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

OMG you tell us you didnt even check the flletching before posting this.:faint: you gotta be kidding.


----------

